# Como funcionan y que tipos hay de parlantes



## juanfilas (Jun 14, 2012)

En este post estudiaremos el parlante o altavoz, cuyo nombre científico es “Transductor electroacústico” ¿Transduc… _qué_? Menuda palabra para algo tan simple (y complejo a la vez). El altavoz es la pieza fundamental de nuestros bafles y en esta entrega vamos a estudiar qué son, cómo funcionan y cómo se desarrollaron.

  ¿Por qué nacen los altavoces y más específicamente, los “bafles”? 

  Todos hemos escuchado música alguna vez, y dudo que haya alguien a quien no le guste o que no sienta placer al escucharla. Pero nosotros,_homo sapiens_comunes del siglo XXI, tenemos un par de problemas:

  ·        No todos somos músicos (entendiendo por músico quien que ejecuta o compone música).
  ·        La música es totalmente subjetiva (dependiente de los sentidos) y por eso no a todos nos gusta el mismo tipo de música.

  Qué lindo sería llegar a casa, ponerse cómodo en el sillón, agarrar un control remoto, tocar el botón de encendido y que de repente apareciera toda una orquesta sinfónica… ¡Tocando a nuestro gusto!O, ya puestos, una banda de rock, pop, o a Freddie Mercury y Montserrat Caballe interpretando “Ensueño”

  Pero no, esto definitivamente no ocurre… Necesitamos de algo que lleve nuestra música favorita a nuestros oídos en la comodidad de nuestro hogar, y ahí nace el desarrollo del transductor electroacústico.

  A modo de definición, podemos decir: Un transductor es un dispositivo que convierte un tipo de energía en otra. Simple, ¿no?

  Bajo este contexto, podemos entender por _transductor_ una turbina de una represa hidroeléctrica, que convierte la energía potencial y cinética del agua en eléctrica, un motor de un coche convierte energía química en cinética, etc. La idea es simple… _Electroacústico… _según la etimología de la palabra proviene de “_electricidad_” y “_acústica_”, es decir, un transductor electroacústico es un dispositivo que convierte energía eléctrica en acústica, o sea, en *ondas sonoras*. De ahora en adelante lo llamaremos “*Altavoz*” para simplificar.

  Pero antes de seguir hay que aclarar algunos conceptos muy básicos sobre el sonido: Un sonido es una onda mecánica que se propaga por un medio elástico (típicamente, aire) creando zonas de presión y depresión en el medio a su paso (de ahí viene la expresión “Presión Sonora”); cualquier cosa que oscile en un medio elástico tiene un sonido asociado. Podemos deducir esto al golpear cualquier objeto y escuchar “algo”. Ese sonido característico de los objetos se debe a su frecuencia natural, a la cual los objetos oscilan naturalmente. Estas oscilaciones se acoplan con el aire circundante y como consecuencia aparecen las ondas sonoras.

  Como vemos, crear un sonido es más fácil de lo que parece, por esta razón ya hace más de treinta mil años que existen las flautas y otros tipos de instrumentos con su sonido característico. El problema que se presentó fue el de poder reproducir TODOS los sonidos a la vez, fielmente, cada uno de ellos con su frecuencia, timbre, amplitud, etc.

  La idea es simple, cualquier dispositivo que vibre crea un sonido. Si esta vibración es igual a la de un instrumento en particular, voz, ruido, etc, debería sonar igual. Además, si sumamos todas las ondas de todos los instrumentos, voces, sonidos, etc., nos debería dar una onda correspondiente con toda la información de las otras ondas sumadas y ésta es la onda que debería reproducir nuestro altavoz.

  Los primeros intentos de lograr este comportamiento con éxito datan de hace aproximadamente 130 años. No se sabe quién fue exactamente el primero en lograrlo, pero el más popular fue Edison con su “Phonógrafo”. Sin embargo, estos primeros altavoces no eran “electroacústicos”, sino más bien “mecánico-acústicos”, ya que transformaban energía mecánica en acústica. ¿Cómo lo hacían? Muy fácil: las primeras grabaciones dejaban en un cilindro un surco que oscilaba de un lado a otro de la misma forma que la onda oscila en el medio. En este surco se ponía una fina aguja (hoy llamada “púa”) unida a un cono exponencial; al girar el cilindro a la misma velocidad a la cual se grabó, la púa iba trazando la forma de onda registrada en el cilindro, ésta se transmitía al cono… ¡y por éste se emitía el sonido grabado! Por supuesto, la calidad del sonido reproducido era pésima, a un volumen bajísimo, muy lejos de ser alta fidelidad… pero este fue el primer paso. El paso siguiente fue toda una revolución…




  Ya en esa época se conocían bien las propiedades de las ondas electromagnéticas y sus consecuencias. La que nos concierne a nosotros es el fenómeno de inducción electromagnética descubierto por Michael Faraday. Éste, en pocas palabras, nos dice que cuando un conductor se *mueve* por un campo magnético aparece en él una corriente eléctrica; y viceversa: una corriente eléctrica variable que corre por un conductor genera un campo magnético (que también es variable). Si ahora ese campo magnético lo ponemos cerca de un imán, lo que tenemos es que el conductor es atraído o repelido por el imán dependiendo del sentido de la corriente que circula por él (acuérdense: polos iguales se repeles, polos distintos se atraen). La idea entonces fue la siguiente: que la corriente variable tenga la forma de la onda que queremos reproducir (forma, frecuencia, amplitud, etc.). Luego, el conductor por donde va a circular esta corriente tiene que estar dentro de un campo magnético. Como éste conductor, debido a la ley de Faraday, va a vibrar dependiendo de la corriente que circule por él, si encontramos la forma de transmitir este movimiento al aire, ¡_podemos reproducir _*sonoramente*_ la información que venía _*eléctricamente*!

  El resultado fue lo que vemos en la siguiente animación:



  Podemos ver que ingresa una corriente eléctrica sinusoidal a una bobina por donde circula la corriente (efectivamente, llega a la bobina, no al imán), que se puede ver en color rojo con puntos blancos,  y esta bobina esta rodeada por un imán que produce el campo magnético. La bobina está acoplada al “cono” y ambos, bobina y cono, se mantienen en posición a través de dos suspensiones que sólo permiten el movimiento en un sólo eje. Como vemos en la animación, ¡el cono hace exactamente los mismos movimientos que la onda eléctrica! Éste es el principio básico de funcionamiento de un altavoz electrodinámico. ¿Simple, verdad?
  La corriente variable genera una fuerza en la bobina (aparece un campo magnético, que al interactuar con el del imán permanente produce la fuerza de repulsión o atracción), y esta, al ser solidaria al cono, hace que éste se mueva y se acople con el aire circundante, produciendo un sonido. Este sistema revolucionó nuestra manera de escuchar música, pues ya no hacia falta ir a escuchar música en vivo. Podíamos escuchar una ópera o una orquesta en nuestra casa, ya que el altavoz reproducía exactamente la suma de todas las ondas de los instrumentos por separado (lo de “exactamente” es una idealización, pero es suficiente para que se entienda la idea).

  También las técnicas de grabación y copiado mejoraron enormemente con el mismo sistema, pero operando de forma inversa. Efectivamente, al sistema inverso se le conoce como “_micrófono_” y no es más que un altavoz al revés: las ondas sonoras hacen mover el cono, éste a la bobina, que al estar sumergida en un campo magnético produce una corriente correspondiente al movimiento, y… ¡_Voilà_! Ya tenemos nuestra onda sonora transformada a eléctrica para luego editar, copiar, sumar, grabar, reproducir, etc. Y luego amplificarla para escucharla por nuestros altavoces.

  Corte de un altavoz donde podemos ver sus partes principales.

Ver el archivo adjunto 51519

    El sistema funcionaba, pero tenía muchas fallas, y el problema es que son fallas inherentes al diseño mismo y al mundo en el que vivimos, problemas de las leyes físicas de nuestro universo, la ciencia actual en transductores se basa en reducir los efectos de estas fallas al mínimo posible. Desde la radio despertador berreta hasta los equipos Hi Fi de miles de dólares, todos se manejan por los mismos principios básicos expuestos acá...

Hay problemas en la construcción de un altavoz que no son debidos a un error de diseño (aunque un error de diseño empeora todo, por supuesto) sino que son limitaciones físicas del mundo en el que vivimos. La buena noticia es que como somos seres inteligentes (bue… eso dicen por ahí  ) no nos contentamos con aceptar estas limitaciones inherentes al diseño de los primeros altavoces y empezamos una larga carrera para poder desarrollarlos y mejorar su fidelidad. Después de cien años… ¡Los altavoces siguen siendo muy parecidos! Es más, su principio de funcionamiento sigue siendo el mismo, tan sólo hemos añadido algunos detalles, nada más, pero son precisamente esos detalles los que lograron que la fidelidad mejorara muchísimo.

  Antes de continuar hay que conocer algunas características básicas sobre el sonido para entender mejor el concepto, si ya las sabes, continua, si no, entra al siguiente artículo antes de continuar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/empezar-conceptos-basicos-sobre-sonido-76938/

  El primer problema viene por las famosas leyes del movimiento de Newton, principalmente el concepto de inercia (básicamente dice que toda masa que esta en reposo y toda masa que se mueve *tiende* a seguir en reposo o movimiento excepto que haya una fuerza externa que cambie este estado). El cono de un altavoz tiene una masa determinada, y éste, al estar quieto, por inercia tiende a permanecer en este estado. Cuando la corriente tiende a moverlo, éste no se mueve instantáneamente, sino que tiene un retraso, y luego, mientras se está moviendo ¡tiende a seguir así! Podemos imaginar fácilmente que a mayor frecuencia empeora el efecto.

  Podríamos decir “_hagamos los conos lo más livianos posibles, y listo_”, pero esto tiene dos problemas: El primero es *la rigidez*. Al ser el cono poco rígido, la bobina puede estar moviéndose, pero el cono, en vez de moverse uniformemente, se flexiona, ocasionando más distorsiones y dejando de actuar como “pistón” rígido. Bueno, podemos decir, entonces, “_hagámoslo rígido y chico, lo más chico posible para que sea liviano_”. Pero acá entramos en otro problema: los sonidos graves tienen una frecuencia baja (del orden de los 20hz a los 320hz aproximadamente) y una amplitud alta, muy alta. Podemos sentir esto cuando vamos a nuestra “discoteca preferida” o a un recital: cuando suenan los sonidos graves se nos mueven los pantalones. Eso es por que son ondas sonoras que se desplazan por el aire con una amplitud muy grande (diferencias de presión grandes entre la crestas y los valles). Para que estos sonidos graves suenen hay que mover mucho aire… y *un altavoz chico no mueve nada de aire*.Ésta es la primera de muchas razones por la que aparecen distorsiones, pero en definitiva ésta fue la razón fundamental para hacer muchos tipos de altavoces para frecuencias determinadas: graves (conos grandes que mueven mucho aire), medios (más chicos, que pueden oscilar a más frecuencia sin problemas pero que no reproducen graves) y agudos (conos livianísimos que pueden oscilar hasta 20000Hz, pero que no reproducen ni siquiera tonos medios y mucho menos graves).

  Como dijimos, el primer avance fue dividir las tareas, en términos acústicos: *Diseñar un altavoz para cada rango de frecuencias*, ya que los grandes pueden oscilar lentamente pero generar gran amplitud, los medianos pueden oscilar más rápidamente, pero con una amplitud menor y los pequeños pueden oscilar rapidísimo, pero su amplitud es muy baja. Podemos rápidamente determinar que a más amplitud, más energía en juego, y ahora sí, ¡la física nos juega a favor! En el espectro auditivo, los sonidos graves tienen normalmente el 65% de la energía acústica por su gran amplitud, y como los altavoces diseñados para sonidos graves son grandes y con gran amplitud, ¡pueden emitir perfectamente toda esa energía! Los sonidos medios tienen aproximadamente el 25% de la energía acústica total, por lo que un altavoz más pequeño la podrá manejar sin problemas, y al ser pequeño podrá reproducirlos mejor que uno grande, y a los agudos sólo les toca el 10% de la energía total, ya que los mismos tienen una amplitud muy baja, pero oscilar a 20000hz no es cosa fácil, por eso es que los altavoces de agudos son pequeñísimos y livianos, pero como la energía que tienen que emitir es baja… no hay inconvenientes.
  Esta división de tareas dividió básicamente los tipos de altavoces en cuatro, que vamos a detallar a continuación:

*Altavoces de graves*, que ahora los llamaremos por su nombre en ingles “_woofer_”. Son grandes altavoces para mover la mayor cantidad de aire posible, generalmente entre ocho y dieciocho pulgadas (en los altavoces el diámetro se mide en pulgadas y todas las otras medidas en mm… parece que nadie se puso de acuerdo en seguir un solo sistema de unidades). Cuanto más grandes son, más aire mueven, o sea, logran mayor presión sonora, pero menos rango de frecuencias reproducen, por lo general woofers de 18´´ y 15´´  solo reproducen “fielmente” hasta unos 150hz, los de 12´´ y l0´´ hasta unos 400hz y los de 8´´ hasta los 1000hz normalmente. Estos woofers siempre tienen que ir acompañados de los dos siguientes tipos de altavoces ya que, si no, no es posible reproducir fielmente todo el espectro auditivo.



*Altavoces de medios*, que los llamamos “_mid-range_”. Consisten en pequeños altavoces constructivamente iguales a sus hermanos mayores, los “woofers”, pero al tener un tamaño mucho menor, del orden de 5´´ a 2´´ su masa es muchísimo menor y no tienen problemas en llegar a frecuencias del orden de 3000 a 5000hz. Estos altavoces, como veremos más adelante, son críticos, ya que por el mismo se reproducen la mayoría de los instrumentos y la voz humana.



  Pero antes de pasar al siguiente tipo de altavoz necesitamos ver otro tema, que también es inherente al diseño de los altavoces que estamos estudiando, y por esta causa los diseños de altavoces de agudos son totalmente distintos.
  Las ondas sonoras tienen una frecuencia determinada. Como la velocidad del sonido en el aire es de unos 336 m\s, podemos determinar la longitud de onda para cada frecuencia. Así, para 20hz la longitud es de unos 16.8 metros, para 2000hz, unos 16,8  centímetros, y para 20000hz, unos 1,68 milímetros. *Presten atención a lo siguiente, porque es importantísimo*: Cuando un altavoz emite una onda cuya longitud de onda es mayor que su propio diámetro (los famosos 8´´, 15´´ etc.), éste radia esféricamente en todas las direcciones, o sea, que no importa donde nos ubiquemos: vamos a escuchar igual los sonidos mientras estos tengan una longitud de onda mayor que el diámetro del altavoz que lo reproduce. Por ejemplo, un altavoz de 6.5´´ va a emitir sonido esféricamente hasta una frecuencia de 2000hz aproximadamente (lo podemos deducir fácilmente con la formula “ Velocidad del sonido / frecuencia = longitud de onda”), y uno de 18´´, hasta unos 735hz.
  ¿Qué pasa cuando la longitud de onda empieza a ser menor que el diámetro del altavoz? Pues sucede un efecto llamado “_difracción por borde en el altavoz_” y el mismo entra en una transición de emitir cada vez más direccionalmente hacia delante. Esto tiene dos problemas: uno es que si nos ponemos justo delante del altavoz escuchamos bien todo, pero si nos movemos a un lado, escuchamos sólo las frecuencias cuyas longitudes de onda son mayores que el diámetro, y las menores, no, y segundo, como antes la energía la distribuíamos esféricamente en todo el espacio circundante, a cada punto llegaba cierta cantidad que obedecía a la regla “disminuye con el cuadrado de la distancia”, pero ahora que el altavoz esta radiando sólo hacia adelante, ¡concentra toda la energía en una dirección!, haciendo que en ese punto los sonidos cuya longitud de onda es menor que el diámetro del altavoz suenen mucho más “fuerte” o sea, con mayor presión sonora. Como vemos, de un problema como la masa, saltamos a otro totalmente distinto, definitivamente la física intenta que no escuchemos fielmente, menos mal que somos “seres inteligentes”…

  Volvamos al asunto. En altavoces de graves y medios esto por lo general no es un problema, ya que normalmente reproducen frecuencias cuya longitud de onda es mayor que su diámetro y podemos usar para ellos un diseño clásico, pero cuando la frecuencia a reproducir es muy alta la longitud de onda se achica drásticamente, al orden de milímetros, y, como supondrán, no es viable hacer altavoces tan chicos, ya que por más que sólo se reproducirán por los mismos solo el 10% de la energía, hay un tamaño mínimo. Acá es donde entra en juego el intelecto humano para poder diseñar un altavoz de mayor tamaño que la frecuencia reproducida y que éste radie en forma “cuasi-esférica”.
  Ahora sí:

*Altavoces de agudos*, a los que normalmente se les denomina “_tweeter_”. Acá todo es ya distinto, por lo que dijimos. En vez de usar el típico diseño exponencial de cono, descubrimos que a altas frecuencias una forma de domo podía radiar más esfericamente (no al 100%, pero mucho mejor que el típico cono). El domo se llevó a valores de 1.5´´ a 0.5´´, y gracias al diseño de su domo, podían emitir sonidos a altas frecuencias bastante omnidireccionalmente, además de que se desarrollaron muchísimas tecnologías totalmente distintas, como tweeters de cinta, piezoeléctricos, anillo radiante, motores de compresión, etc. La mayor diversidad de tipos distintos de altavoces se dan en los tweeters, ya que estos son los que mas sufren de los problemas típicos.



  Vimos en un ejemplo anterior que un altavoz de 6.5´´ puede reproducir teóricamente hasta 2000hz sin problemas. A los woofers de este tamaño aproximado entre 7´´ y 5.5´´ se les llama “_mid-woofer_” por que si están bien y específicamente diseñados para esto, pueden reproducir graves gracias a su tamaño, no con la presión sonora de uno más grande, pero sí lo suficiente para un uso hogareño, y reproducir medios gracias a su baja masa. Estos, unidos con algún tweeter de diseño eficiente que reproduzca desde unos 2000hz nos dan también toda la banda auditiva, pero con dos altavoces en ves de tres. En la jerga se les llaman “_dos vías_ y _tres vías_”.



  También existen los denominados “_sub-woofer_”, que no son más que un woofer diseñado para reproducir sólo las dos primeras octavas del espectro, o sea, de 20hz a 80hz o a lo sumo 120hz, banda que los woofers y mid-woofers normalmente no reproducen bien.
  Hay otros problemas inerentes al diseño actual de los altavoces pero estos son mas complejos y escapan a lo buscado en este post, en otros posteriores los estudiaremos 

Espero que les sea útiles a los que están empezando, ¡saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2012)

:buenpost:          .​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

+ 1


----------



## ap89 (Jun 15, 2012)

Buenísimo, ahora me saqué la duda de cómo funciona un parlante, está todo explicado muy simple, te felicito!!


----------



## CDZeta (Jun 15, 2012)

Muy buen trabajo, me saque unas dudas.


----------



## JulianAli (Ene 31, 2013)

Excelente, debería estar destacado,  me costó encontrar esta info, y sacarme las dudas


----------



## renanvinicius (Ene 31, 2013)

una explicación magnifica!


----------



## juliangp (Ene 31, 2013)

Muy bueno, por fin entiendo lo de la longitud de onda, esto me va a ayudar a hace mejores altavoces. Una pregunta, la formula Velocidad del sonido / frecuencia = longitud de onda se usa con metros por segundo, hertz y milimetros?


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 1, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> Muy bueno, por fin entiendo lo de la longitud de onda, esto me va a ayudar a hace mejores altavoces. Una pregunta, la formula Velocidad del sonido / frecuencia = longitud de onda se usa con metros por segundo, hertz y milimetros?


 
Hola Julian, no, estas mezclando unidades, si usas metros/segundos debes usar metros no milimetros.

Ej: 

336 m/s / 45hz = 7.46 metros de longitud de onda

336 m/s / 15.000hz (15 khz) = 0.0224 metros = 2.24cm de longitud de onda.

Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 1, 2013)

Juanfilas........para cuando sigue este tema tan interesante??  :estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 1, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Juanfilas........para cuando sigue este tema tan interesante?? :estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


 
¿Sobre que tema quiere profundizar?


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 1, 2013)

Seria bueno por lo menos a mi me gustaria conocer cuando y porque se usan determinados tipos de cajas para los transductores, cuales son sus caracteristicas mas relevantes y cuales son los mas adecuados para una u otra aplicacion, la verdad yo se poco o nada del tema pero es algo que me gustaria aprender, porque veo en mi medio que cualquiera coloca 6 tablas hace 2 huecos y empotra ahi los parlantes y cree que esta bien, amen de los que aseguran que lo hacen "muy bien" , gracias por responder, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------

